# Wanted Nissan R32 GTR



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

Looking for Nissan GTR to keep and cherish, please let me know if you might have something for sale. 
Thanks


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

There's a stunning white R32 listed at HJA, if that's not what you like then what is your budget for one? Any preferences i.e colour, mileage, mods etc?


----------



## 33R RTG (Jun 1, 2021)

simonwal said:


> Looking for Nissan GTR to keep and cherish, please let me know if you might have something for sale.
> Thanks


I have a mint R33 gtr that’s going for sale in few months


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

33R RTG said:


> I have a mint Series 3 R33 gtr that’s going for sale in few months


Hey, thanks for the reply but it's the 32 I'm after .


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

Saifskyline said:


> There's a stunning white R32 listed at HJA, if that's not what you like then what is your budget for one? Any preferences i.e colour, mileage, mods etc?


To be honest the colour isn't a huge factor as I think they all look great, around 30k to spend subtle mods nothing crazy ideally.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

simonwal said:


> To be honest the colour isn't a huge factor as I think they all look great, around 30k to spend subtle mods nothing crazy ideally.


You will struggle to get one at £30k, prices have risen. You may find one which has been in UK for years with with rust/engine issues for that budget.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£30k won’t even really buy a project these days


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

simonwal said:


> Looking for Nissan GTR to keep and cherish, please let me know if you might have something for sale.
> Thanks


Hi,

Here 2 in Europe, they've been on sale for a while






Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 1993 RHD pÄ›knÃ½


Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 1993 RHD pÄ›knÃ½ - SportovnÃ vozy | Prodej, bazar




www.sportovnivozy.cz













Blocket - Sveriges största marknadsplats, bilar, bostäder, möbler m.m.







www.blocket.se


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

matty32 said:


> £30k won’t even really buy a project these days


You can easily spend that much money plus more on a engine!!!!🙄😳😬😲 ( HKS )!!!!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, easily done


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

On eBay 25k


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Can’t see that now, must have sold


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

It was a rot box .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes it was looking at the eBay photos 

I was only posting to show what £25k gets you


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Be back up sale soon as mint and 40k with fresh underseal


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Most buyers don’t look that far. There’s a huge buzz and bubble around JDM cars. buyers just panic & sellers take full advantage. Inc dealers 

sad really, certainly when the sums of money involved these days is a lot


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

Yeah ive been looking for nearly a year now, its sad how the scene has got, there not garage ornaments!


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Just noticed you are from ireland. Just be careful, if you manage to buy an r32 gtr in the uk remember you will now have to pay 23% vat and 10% customs ontop of the price when you bring it in. Pretty much the same gig as bringing one in from japan. I know a friend of mine who has a lovely white irish registered r32 gtr he might considering selling.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Totally depends what “ invoice” you get 

take a leaf out of the uk importers book


----------



## Paulgtr33 (Dec 16, 2012)

Have a r32 gtr, fresh import, paintwork is faded all over, however zero rust and underside and arches are absolutely mint! 2.8 tomei stroker, big single turbo kit, fuel setup, Aftermarket ecu, r34 gtr brakes front and rear setup, ohlin suspension, it's got loads of extras. As it is 35k once painted will be going on for £45k been quoted 3k for a paint job 👌

If interested drop us a message


----------



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

GTS20s said:


> Just noticed you are from ireland. Just be careful, if you manage to buy an r32 gtr in the uk remember you will now have to pay 23% vat and 10% customs ontop of the price when you bring it in. Pretty much the same gig as bringing one in from japan. I know a friend of mine who has a lovely white irish registered r32 gtr he might considering selling.


Hi I'd be interested in finding out if your friend might be selling or not? I know it's some mess with vat and customs now also. As of there not already pricey


----------



## vikunreal231 (Sep 24, 2021)

I have an 1994 R32 GTR with must have upgrades in great condition, If you made me an offer i couldn't refuse i'd consider selling it. 

Mods: 
HKS Coilovers
HKS GT-SS Turbos
Mishimoto radiator
Fujitsubo exhaust
Splitfire coil packs
Recaro SR3 front seats with lowering rails ( Original/restored R32 seats also included in sale )

Caffeine and Machine


----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm new to the forum and also on the lookout. Love the 32 and 33 - would be nice to try both. I'm coming from DC5 Integra and FD RX7 ownership and interested to try some other legendary JDM cars!!


----------



## initialDean (Nov 23, 2021)

Lovely R32 there


----------

